# AppleWallet Function not working!



## KeystoneRider

I buy both monthly passes and individual tickets and wjen I click the button to add to apple wallet, I cant add my pass. This is problematic bc when Im in a station or at a stop with poor service, the app takes forever to refresh and I cant pull up my pass or my ticket in the app. Using apple wallet was much easier.. until now! Please fix this bug. I have already: logged out and back in, deleted everything else from my wallet, deleted and uninstalled and then reinstalled the app. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

This is not an official Amtrak. We are just a bunch of rail fans who enjoy riding and talking about Amtrak. You might have better luck contacting someone who can help you, if you're on Facebook, going to the Amtrak Facebook page.


----------



## jis

I just added my upcoming trip to Apple Wallet from the Amtrak App. I had no problem doing so. I am on iOS 11.2 on iPhone 6+ Amtrak App v3.0.2.


----------



## PRR 60

Go to the app page with your list of trips. Tap the three dots in the lower right corner of the window for the trip you want to add to Apple Wallet. One of the three options will be "Add to Apple Wallet." Tap that, and Apple Wallet will open and your eTicket will be displayed.


----------



## KeystoneRider

Still not working..


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

I've had no problem in the past with adding single tickets to my Apple Wallet. However, recently I bought a 10-ride, and the "Add to Apple Wallet" feature does not work.

I'd give it a 50/50 chance that it's something Apple broke with a recent iOS update, because I've had a lot of glitches with other Apple Wallet items, including United and Air Canada boarding passes, and the LevelUp payment card, in recent months, whereas I've had no problems with any Apple Wallet products in the past.


----------



## Will

I cant add my Ten Trip either. It sucks, because the app sometimes the app wont show it either.

Definitely worked before.


----------



## Guest

Mine has not worked since November.


----------



## jis

So far I have had no problem with United boarding passes or Amtrak eTickets on Apple Wallet. No problems with any credit cards either. I am on the latest version of iOS on my iPhone 6+.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## RoadWarrior

I have also had the issue only with Amtrak, cannot download tickets to Apple Wallet. It seems to have broken when Amtrak updated its app back in late November.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I've not had trouble adding Amtrak to Apple Wallet. In fact, just updated or added several this week for my February travels.


----------



## Trogdor

Has anyone successfully added a multi-ride ticket (e.g. ten-rides, monthlies, etc.), or are all of the success stories on single-trip tickets?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Yes, I have put multiride tickets on my wallet. You DO HAVE TO DO EACH SEGMENT SEPARATELY. If you have Amtrak.com on your phone pull up the reservation and then click each segment to open up that e-ticket and then "add to wallet". If this 76 year old can do it, anyone should be able to do it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Yes, I have put multiride tickets on my wallet. You DO HAVE TO DO EACH SEGMENT SEPARATELY. If you have Amtrak.com on your phone pull up the reservation and then click each segment to open up that e-ticket and then "add to wallet". If this 76 year old can do it, anyone should be able to do it.


Not sure you're talking about the same thing. I think Trogdor is referring to commuter type multi-rides and I think you're referring to multiple LD rides.


----------



## Ryan

Yeah, if you're doing different segments, you're not doing a multi-ride ticket.


----------



## jis

I thought even for a multi-segment itinerary one has to add each segment, though after they are added they consolidate into s single group for the same PNR. But then I could be remembering wrong too.

For multi segment airline checkin also AFAIR you have to add each boarding card separately, but after addition they group together for the same PNR.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

jis, if you mean you can scroll from one boarding pass to another by same PNR then, yes, it does work that way at least on IPhone.


----------



## jis

Yes. That is what I mean.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Trogdor

Right. Single-ride/trip tickets (including multi-segments, where each segment gets its own "display" so to speak) work fine. I don't think anyone was ever suggesting otherwise (the opening post is a bit ambiguous, but the rest seem pretty clear).

But multi-ride tickets seem to not be working, unless someone has a different experience with that. That's why I added the parenthetical remark about ten-rides and monthly tickets, because I assumed folks would think an Empire Builder-Capitol Limited connection counts as a multi-ride ticket.


----------



## jis

I believe 10 ride should be handled as equivalent to a 10 segment ticket. A monthly is a different animal altogether.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

jis said:


> I believe 10 ride should be handled as equivalent to a 10 segment ticket. A monthly is a different animal altogether. Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


A 10-ride is not the same as a ten-segment ticket in the app. You don’t get a separate “ticket” (or screen display or whatever you want to call it) for each segment. You get one screen, with little boxes at the top that fill up as each ride is taken, indicating how many you have used/remaining. As noted, the “Add to Apple Wallet” function on this type of ticket does not appear to work.


----------

